# Omega F300 Question.



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all. I am the proud owner of an Omega F300 Cone, Cal 1250 (with button at the two o'clock position). It is fitted with an after market bracelet but I would like to replace this with something original. Does anyone know the detail of the bracelet that would have been fitted originally?. Or indeed where I can source one. I've seen Omega bracelets on Ebay but I don't know if they are the ones for my watch. Thanks all.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have the same watch, and the bracelet is stamped 163 and looks like this. I presume it is original but I am not 100% certain


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

This is the bracelet on my 1260 (ESA9164) day/date version. It does look different to the picture above (wider joining links and it looks to taper more). I'd guess that the 1250 (9162 date-only) and 1260 version would have the same bracelet.

I'll have a look tonight to see what numbers are stamped on the clasp.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> I have the same watch, and the bracelet is stamped 163 and looks like this. I presume it is original but I am not 100% certain


This is the same model as mine. Are there any other numbers under the clasp or on the end links?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

the end links are stamped 163, and the clasp 1125


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

I have a cone the same as yours and it came on the bracelet pictured below, It's made by jb champion and has an omega signed clasp , I seem to remember looking into this a year or so back and finding as many on my type of bracelet as there were on scotts so maybe they had a different bracelet for different markets?

wook


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Check the caseback reference. I'm reasonably sure that only the integrated bracelet version had a bracelet from new.

The others had leather straps (if the strap versions were sold with bracelets, they were probably whatever bracelet that the dealer had in stock that was the right width, so I'm not sure there is a 'standard' bracelet for the strap version).


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Who. Me? said:


> Check the caseback reference. I'm reasonably sure that only the integrated bracelet version had a bracelet from new. The others had leather straps (if the strap versions were sold with bracelets, they were probably whatever bracelet that the dealer had in stock that was the right width, so I'm not sure there is a 'standard' bracelet for the strap version).


 If you google f300 cone you will find loads of examples on the bracelet that's on mine, It's extremely unlikely that so many dealers would use the exact same bracelet pattern IMHO, maybe it's a question for silverhawk

wook


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

The crown at 2 only came with one case, it can be used with both a bracelet or with a strap. The later crown at 3 came with two cases, the strap/bracelet or with a integrated bracelet. So the correct bracelet for the crown at 2 would be the one indicated earlier. The lug width is 17mm on both crown at 2 and 3.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Just found this on the omega forum,

http://omegaforums.net/threads/omega-f300-bracelets-parts-jb-champion-clasps.6107/

wook


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

That's why you need to check the caseback.

That case was referenced 198.0012 or 198.0013

It depends on how desperate you are for originality.

198.0012 had an integrated bracelet

198.0013 had a leather strap...

* Gents' leather strap*

Dimensions: Ã˜41,2 mm Reference ST 198.0013 International collection 1971 - 1975 Movement Type: Electronic tuning fork (chronometer) Caliber number: 1250 "f 300"

Created in 1972

12 jewels Functions Date Case Stainless steel Case back Screw-in Dial Different types available, with luminous "index" hour markers and luminous "stick" hands. Crystal Mineral *Bracelet* *Leather* Water resistance 60 meters http://www.omegawatches.com/spirit/history/vintage-omegas/vintage-watches-database?ref=20540


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Same thing discussed here on tz

http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?154646-Omega-f300-cone-original-bracelet


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

The crown at 2 o'clock and the crown at 3 o'clock are two different watches! There is no such thing as an integrated bracelet version of the 2 o'clock crown (198.0012). It came with either a 17mm strap OR a 1125/163 bracelet (or the JB champion one). That's what Streety was asking about. The later 3 o'clock crown is a totally different story as it came in several versions (strap, bracelet, date, day/date).


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

ketiljo said:


> The crown at 2 o'clock and the crown at 3 o'clock are two different watches! There is no such thing as an integrated bracelet version of the 2 o'clock crown (198.0012). It came with either a 17mm strap OR a 1125/163 bracelet (or the JB champion one). That's what Streety was asking about. The later 3 o'clock crown is a totally different story as it came in several versions (strap, bracelet, date, day/date).


Good point about the the 2 o'clock crown version never coming with an integrated bracelet, I'd not noticed that until you mentioned it, just shows you can stare at stuff all day and miss obvious points (well I can anyway :yes: )

wook


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ketil,

Can I quiz you on something? Going slightly off-topic but still related to Cones with crown-at-2. I have two here that someone has sent me and one needs a new dial, so my questions are:

1) Both have case number 198.012.....is *198.012* the same as *198.0012*? (I'm never sure about Omega and their zeros.....! :wallbash

2) Is this case number *always* associated with the crown-at-2, window-at-3 version of the Cone?

Cousins have quoted me for a new dial for a 198.012, but I must be sure that the dial feet on this new dial are positioned for a crown-at-2 watch. No good asking Cousins and their reluctance to take parts back makes me very nervous about forking out Â£200 on a new dial ..... and then finding I have to cut the dial feet off.

Thanks for any advise you can give.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

ketiljo said:


> The crown at 2 o'clock and the crown at 3 o'clock are two different watches! There is no such thing as an integrated bracelet version of the 2 o'clock crown (198.0012).


OK, I was going on the Omega Vintage Database (I know it's not perfect) - their record for the 198.0012 says it only came on an integrated bracelet... http://www.omegawatc...abase?ref=14624 ...and the associated pic shows a crown at 2 case.

But if Streety's looks like Scottswatches' or Wookie's it's probably not an 0012

"Interestingly", the 198.0012 and 0013 have been indexed differently on the Omega database. The 0012 is indexed under movement type 'Electronic Tuning Fork', while the 0013 is indexed under 'Electronic Tuning Fork (Chronometer)'. I only found the records for both when I was looking for info on my cone by doing direct searches for all the cone references I could find online, with no filters.

Edit - Oh god, I sound like I should be stood on a railway platform in a blue kagool. :sadwalk:


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the interest Gents. To clarify, this is a picture of my 'Cone'. Number on case back reads 198 0018 (but the last 8 could be a 3).Movement reads Cal 1250. ESA 9162. 35707256


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Ketil,
> 
> Can I quiz you on something? Going slightly off-topic but still related to Cones with crown-at-2. I have two here that someone has sent me and one needs a new dial, so my questions are:
> 
> ...


Hi Paul

Yes, 198.012 and 198.0012 should be the same. Omega switched to 4 digits mid '70 sometime. I have a 198.018 and a 198.0018, same thing. So if they say 198.012, it should be with dial feet for a 2 o'clock crown. 3 o'clock crown cal 1250 is 198.013. I'm amazed that they can still get this.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

streety said:


> Thanks for the interest Gents. To clarify, this is a picture of my 'Cone'. Number on case back reads 198 0018 (but the last 8 could be a 3).Movement reads Cal 1250. ESA 9162. 35707256


Wrong caseback then. 198.0018 is for the cal 1260 (date and day) with crown at 3 o'clock.

There are three different cases:

1. 198.012 - Crown at 2 cal 1250

2. 198.013 - Crown at 3, cal 1250

3. 198.018 - Crown at 3, cal 1260

#1 came with only a ring for a 17mm strap or a bracelet. #2 and #3 came with either the strap/bracelet ring or an integrated bracelet. So just by looking at the case number, you can't tell what bracelet it came with.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Ah - Ketiljo, an apology is in order from me.

The 198.0013 picture on the Omega database has a 3 o'clock crown, and I hadn't noticed.

Apologies for contradicting.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ketiljo said:


> streety said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the interest Gents. To clarify, this is a picture of my 'Cone'. Number on case back reads 198 0018 (but the last 8 could be a 3).Movement reads Cal 1250. ESA 9162. 35707256
> ...


This is getting interesting! :yes:

I think there are more that these three....but I maybe wrong. 

In front of me, I have 2 new-old-stock Cone cases that have never been used (still with the blue dye on them etc). Both have a case back number of 198.0008 and I can tell by the height of the case, they would have been for date only (1250)...and due to the location of the pendant tube and locating pin, for crown-at-3. Tomorrow I will photograph them. I cannot find this number in the Omega vintage db.

I also have another taller cone case for a 1260 and this has a case back of 198.0011. This one is in the Omega db and shows it as a cone with crown-at-3 and day/date.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Paul, you are correct, there are more. I was wrong about the case number doesn't indicate the strap, it does.

So it goes like this then:

198.012 - Crown at 2 cal 1250, 17mm strap or bracelet.

198.013 - Crown at 3, cal 1250, 17mm strap or bracelet

198.008 - Crown at 3, cal 1250, integrated bracelet, Omega ref 398.0804

198.011 - Crown at 3, cal 1260, 17mm strap or bracelet

198.018 - Crown at 3, cal 1260, integrated bracelet, Omega ref 398.0811

The crown at 2 case came in both polished and with radial graining. Also the caseback was with and without the seamaster logo. I guess the very first version was polished and with no seamaster logo on the back. It also said just "f300Hz" on the dial, not electronic. The 1260 versions have a metal Omega logo that was either above or below senter. The 1250 versions have just printed text. So all in all, there are a lot of variations of the cone. Maybe we should try to collect pictures of them all in this thread?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ketiljo said:


> Maybe we should try to collect pictures of them all in this thread?


Go for it! Or would it be better to start a new Omega Cone topic which could then become a reference / sticky?


----------

